# JTable erste zeile fixieren wie in excel?



## Giftstachel (14. Feb 2008)

joah, hallo liebe wissenden,

ich bräuchte mal wieder eure fachkundige hilfe.
wie kann ich, oder besteht überhaupt die möglichkeit in einer jtable die erste zeile nach excel-vorbild zu fixieren?

vielen dank für eure hilfe,

giftie


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Du meinst den Table Header? Pack das Ding in eine JScrollPane.


----------



## André Uhres (14. Feb 2008)

Lies das JTable tutorial: Adding a Table to a Container


----------



## Giftstachel (15. Feb 2008)

@ Wildcard

ja, ne, so meinte ich das nicht. der TableHeadder ist ja schon ich der JScrollPane drinne, ich meinte die erste Zeile der Table.

______________________
|______headder ________|
|_____erste zeile________|
|__daten__|__daten__|___|

@Andre, 
danke, aber kenne ich, und habe leider nichts gefunden, was explizit auf mein prob anzuwenden ist, da ich die "erste zeile" mit dem aktuellen timestamp aus der db ausfüllen muss, und dieses ständig aktualisiere, und in der scrollPane klappt leider das fireTableDataChange nicht


----------

